# 1 in a Million



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

I found this on ebay today thought it was pretty cool. Im sorry I didnt know where to post this. Please move it where it should go. Blue Lobster


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

1 in a million lol


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

damn...drugs DO f*ck with your head.

1 in a million? lmao.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

man u can buy these blue lobsters in the pet stores near me for like £8 not as big but hey grow it on ur self


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

PiranhaAttack said:


> man u can buy these blue lobsters in the pet stores near me for like £8 not as big but hey grow it on ur self


Are you sure its not a blue crayfish they sell in the stores? This lobster is blue due to a genetic mutation that causes it to produce more protein than normal. The protein plus a red caratenoid combine to for a blue complex. hence the blue lobster. Ive seen blue crayfish in the stores around me but those are freshwater. Just curious if this is what you were thinking of.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

no it is deffinatly a blue lobster i did have 1 myself but my piranhas killed it but yea they are blue lobster they only get them 1 once every blue moon norm normal lobsters


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

the lobster for sale on ebay is a real saltwater blue lobster which is indeed rare. The ones you see for sale at pet stores are crayfish. There are no such thing as a freshwater lobster. Even the cherax Tenuimanus aka australian blue lobster which grows to 14" in length is not a true lobster.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

PiranhaAttack said:


> no it is deffinatly a blue lobster i did have 1 myself but my piranhas killed it but yea they are blue lobster they only get them 1 once every blue moon norm normal lobsters


Right. you had a Freshwater Blue Crayfish. 
this is a Saltwater TRUE lobster. 
Quite different.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

also, the blue gene is quite rare in the wild but the reason you see so many blue crayfish around these days are due to selective breeding of the blue ones. One of the biggest suppliers of the blue crays is from a place called florida blue crays. There's also the new craze showing up lately which is the blue morph of the dwarf crays shufeldtii. Even the blue tenuimanus which are pretty damn rare has been showing up occasionally at pet stores now.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Too bd they cant get a solid strain of blue shrimp. all the ones out there now turn brown once they get to the home aquarium.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

BlackSunshine said:


> Too bd they cant get a solid strain of blue shrimp. all the ones out there now turn brown once they get to the home aquarium.


actually take a look at this. This guy claims to have a genetically stable blue morph of the snowball shrimp. Kinda interesting but too bad they're so small. If only they can get a blue strain of the long arm shrimps.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auc...&1164729001


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

im tellin use dont tell me what it was i had it was a fresh water f*cking blue lobster!!!!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Kain said:


> im tellin use dont tell me what it was i had it was a fresh water f*cking blue lobster!!!!


Yeah whatever you say spunky. Theres no such thing as a TRUE FRESHWATER BLUE LOBSTER. YOU HAD A CRAWDAD/Crayfish.Not a Salt water lobster. If it was SW then why the hell did you put it with your Piranha?! Are you too stupid to understand the differance between Saltwater and freshwater?


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

PiranhaAttack said:


> im tellin use dont tell me what it was i had it was a fresh water f*cking blue lobster!!!!


Yeah whatever you say spunky. Theres no such thing as a TRUE FRESHWATER BLUE LOBSTER. YOU HAD A CRAWDAD/Crayfish.Not a Salt water lobster. If it was SW then why the hell did you put it with your Piranha?! Are you too stupid to understand the differance between Saltwater and freshwater?
[/quote]
yea, its definately not worth the price if it the color fades. By the way, how much experience have you had in keeping these smaller shrimps? I heard alot of them are pretty sensitive to water parameters. Ive been wanting to get my hands on some crystal red shrimps ever since I first saw them years ago but never really gotten around to getting them cause of the high price.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

they ha da yellow one a while back. I cant remember the excat price i kenw there were alot of 0's though


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i am from nova scotia we go lobsterin 6 months of the year and in 6 years ive never seen one when i was a boy my dad caught a 2 pound ocean blue salt water lobster,,,,,,,,,um just preying to get a blue freak this year so i can joint the salt water tank world,, with the only blue nova scotia caught blue lobster,,,,,


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

cueball said:


> i am from nova scotia we go lobsterin 6 months of the year and in 6 years ive never seen one when i was a boy my dad caught a 2 pound ocean blue salt water lobster,,,,,,,,,um just preying to get a blue freak this year so i can joint the salt water tank world,, with the only blue nova scotia caught blue lobster,,,,,


Good luck to you on that quest...make sure you take plenty of pictures when you do find it


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> im tellin use dont tell me what it was i had it was a fresh water f*cking blue lobster!!!!


Yeah whatever you say spunky. Theres no such thing as a TRUE FRESHWATER BLUE LOBSTER. YOU HAD A CRAWDAD/Crayfish.Not a Salt water lobster. If it was SW then why the hell did you put it with your Piranha?! Are you too stupid to understand the differance between Saltwater and freshwater?
[/quote]

there is a blue fresh water lobster.

I was thinking of getting some.

click here


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

cueball said:


> i am from nova scotia we go lobsterin 6 months of the year and in 6 years ive never seen one when i was a boy my dad caught a 2 pound ocean blue salt water lobster,,,,,,,,,um just preying to get a blue freak this year so i can joint the salt water tank world,, with the only blue nova scotia caught blue lobster,,,,,


good luck with that and post some pics of the catches even if they arent blue ones. Its always nice to see the catches people make while fishing.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Since "lobster" is reserved for marine decapods, I think there's no such thing as a freshwater lobster.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Canso said:


> im tellin use dont tell me what it was i had it was a fresh water f*cking blue lobster!!!!


Yeah whatever you say spunky. Theres no such thing as a TRUE FRESHWATER BLUE LOBSTER. YOU HAD A CRAWDAD/Crayfish.Not a Salt water lobster. If it was SW then why the hell did you put it with your Piranha?! Are you too stupid to understand the differance between Saltwater and freshwater?
[/quote]

there is a blue fresh water lobster.

I was thinking of getting some.

click here
[/quote]
again, that's a crayfish. There's no such thing as a freshwater lobster. That "blue lobster" that pedro is selling is a cherax tenuimanus aka the australian blue marron. Its an australian crayfish which looks alot like a lobster and people often refer to them as lobsters but they arent. I used to have several of them. Ive seen some 14" ones for $180 at a lfs by me that closed down several years ago. Its a damn impressive sight. Here's a pic of a larger specimen








The last time I checked, pedro actually has 2 prices for the same animal. He had one listed as true australian blue lobster, and another as a blue marron. Both are the same animal ( cherax tenuimanus ).

update..after looking over pedro's website again...it appears he had a mixup. The picture of the animal listed as the blue marron looks more like a cherax destructor and the "true" australian blue lobster is a tenuimanus.


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> Since "lobster" is reserved for marine decapods, I think there's no such thing as a freshwater lobster.


yup, your right,
lob·ster (lbstr)
n.
1. Any of several edible marine crustaceans of the family Homaridae, especially of the genus Homarus, having stalked eyes, long antennae, and five pairs of legs, the first pair of which is modified into large pincers.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

my pet store has soem of them blue lobsters in there sw section. they dont cost no 250 bux tho


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

NeXuS said:


> my pet store has soem of them blue lobsters in there sw section. they dont cost no 250 bux tho


it depends on the type. The most common saltwater blue lobsters for sale is the spiney blue lobster. Some are naturally blue and not a special color morph; hence they're alot cheaper.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

here is a med size blue alantic lobster my uncle caught last fall he is posing on the warf

and thats just a baby


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

well their cool lookin anyways


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

barly legal

thats the problem all the cool tank size lobsters are against the law to bring home from sea,,,the fines like $2000

so dont tell on me if i score a baby blue lol


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

nice! do you have any close up pics of it?


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

That thing is awesome...ill help pay your fines (not much







) if you get one and get busted. I would want one in my home too. what size does it have to be to bring home?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

here is a few shot of our blue fellas

i think its a 6 inch shell is legal from eye to tail

geez i should put baby atlantic lobsters on the market for salt water tanks,,,, i sware there the snapping turtles of the salt water,, there a narly pet to own,,


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Those are some great pictures. Do you do this for a living or for fun?


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

the intensity of that blue in the first pic is amazing!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Cool thread! A huge blue lobster would make a nice tank. The Aquarium of the Americas has a lobster that's enormous (bigger than a lot of people). I cant imagine if it was blue.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Kain said:


> yea, its definately not worth the price if it the color fades. By the way, how much experience have you had in keeping these smaller shrimps? I heard alot of them are pretty sensitive to water parameters. Ive been wanting to get my hands on some crystal red shrimps ever since I first saw them years ago but never really gotten around to getting them cause of the high price.


 i've kept some ghosts but I have a CAE and a dwarf pike in that tank so they wind up being food. some of the smallers are very sensitive others are very hearty. it really depends on the specific species. I haven't done alot of research on them. But I do know that the cherrys and ghosts and amanos are probably the most tollerant of all.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

You'll have to keep your SW tank temp pretty cool to keep him alive.


----------



## raymond999 (Jun 19, 2006)

i cant imagine how much those things would go for, little two incher blue crayfish at the lfs sells for 30 freaking bucks









but who gives a sh*t about a blue lobster, when you cookem they all turn the same color :laugh:


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

All the lobster ive caught was black (north sea).... then red jummmmm...


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Humper said:


> You'll have to keep your SW tank temp pretty cool to keep him alive.


realy that could be the worst thang to do if you want him to grow fast ,,,, as long as his tank is at 60 he well shed a ton ,,,,what would a pfury member pay for one of these blue baby mommaz???mabe i could do some colecting this winter,,? salt water lobsters ship super eazy thay can live outa water for 2 days.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

dude aquascape sells those things


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> dude aquascape sells those things


i bet thay dont sell true blue mutant atlantic lobsters,,,, or if thay do and you can prove it ill give you $1000 p fury bucks,,,,lol thay are super rare i do this for a living and ive only even seen 2 in 7 years of fishing.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

couldnt tell ya all i know is they sell these

that top one i guess is called a Australian Blue Lobster and the bottem one is a Blue Marron Lobster i think that ebay thing is rigged


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Isnt a lobster only saltwater and not freshwater? Maybe I am wrong but I am pretty sure they are not real "lobsters"


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

any thang that only grows under 6 inchs and is fresh water is not a true lobster....... all them are is mutant crayfish with cool names to help them sell.. trust me my whole county dose this for a living


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

go to the website it claims they are real lobsters not crayfish and its from a sponser on this site so ask them


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Im with you on that one Cueball


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

stitchgrip said:


> go to the website it claims they are real lobsters not crayfish and its from a sponser on this site so ask them


theres only 2 breds of real lobsters look it up one is from north america and one is from south america the 3rd is from aussie look it up if you dont belive me its called sales tacktics bro


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

stitchgrip said:


> go to the website it claims they are real lobsters not crayfish and its from a sponser on this site so ask them


read my previous post....The Marron is a common name for the Cherax tenuimanus. Although the tenuimanus grows quite large (14") it is still a crayfish regardless of how much it resembles a lobster. That pic pedro posted as a blue marron looks more like a cherax destructor which doesnt grow as big as a tenuimanus. As for the pic of the true blue lobster, that is a tenuimanus. It seems pedro has the 2 species mixed up and also, often times, suppliers will list these as lobsters because of their larger sizes compared to the common north american crayfish. There is no such thing as a freshwater lobster. Size doesnt constitute the difference between crayfish and lobster. Even the endangered Astacopsis gouldi is still a crayfish.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

cueball said:


> go to the website it claims they are real lobsters not crayfish and its from a sponser on this site so ask them


theres only 2 breds of real lobsters look it up one is from north america and one is from south america the 3rd is from aussie look it up if you dont belive me its called sales tacktics bro
[/quote]

didnt i say that one was from aussie
then talk to aquascape im sure that it would be frowned apon if they were selling ill labled stuff of their website expecially if they are a sponser of this website and maybe they can set it straight. as for that im sure they know what they are talking about.

defination on their site of the aussie
"This beautiful lobster is the true blue lobster not the blue crayfish normally sold as blue lobster. These beauties come from Australia and get 12"+. They do very well in the home aquarium as scavengers but must be kept with larger fish. They will eat smaller fish if they get a chance to."


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

iam sorry if i come off as a know it all but i live in the lobster cap. of the world...shellbrune county,,and um a little google dude so i offen do my web scaning to find new info,,,

but i stick two my word there is only 3 breeds of lobster and any that look and are shaped like crayfish are infact crayfish,,, its all in the shape.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

stitchgrip said:


> go to the website it claims they are real lobsters not crayfish and its from a sponser on this site so ask them


theres only 2 breds of real lobsters look it up one is from north america and one is from south america the 3rd is from aussie look it up if you dont belive me its called sales tacktics bro
[/quote]

didnt i say that one was from aussie
then talk to aquascape im sure that it would be frowned apon if they were selling ill labled stuff of their website expecially if they are a sponser of this website and maybe they can set it straight. as for that im sure they know what they are talking about.

defination on their site of the aussie
"This beautiful lobster is the true blue lobster not the blue crayfish normally sold as blue lobster. These beauties come from Australia and get 12"+. They do very well in the home aquarium as scavengers but must be kept with larger fish. They will eat smaller fish if they get a chance to."
[/quote]
As knowledgeable as they are they're still human and therefore make mistakes. Im sure pedro isnt purposely mislabelling his animals for a sale and most likely got the info on the animal from his supplier. Just because Pedro is knowledgeable in one field doesnt make him knowledgeable in all fields. You can expect a sponsor to be correct 100% of the time and to know every single animal out there that they order. Often times, something cool would pop up and they will most likely jump on it and gather whatever information they can and pass it on to their customers. Sometimes the wrong information is passed on to them and they in turn pass it on to their customers. Either way, if you want a cool crustacean, I would order that destructor he has. Both the tenuimanus and destructors are rare but I find the destructors to be a bit rarer as ive only seen them for sale a few times in close to a decade. They may not get as big as the tenuimanus but their bigger claws give them a very cool appearance.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

cueball said:


> go to the website it claims they are real lobsters not crayfish and its from a sponser on this site so ask them


theres only 2 breds of real lobsters look it up one is from north america and one is from south america the 3rd is from aussie look it up if you dont belive me its called sales tacktics bro
[/quote]

Exactly!








just like how they call some catfish and some barbs sharks. Altho there is no such thing as a full on Freshwater shark. Its simply a common name to make something more marketable. 
What sounds better?
redline barb
or 
rose line shark
exact same fish.

Blue Crayfish 
or 
Blue lobster

all sales tactics based on commonly misplaced yet widely accepted names.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> go to the website it claims they are real lobsters not crayfish and its from a sponser on this site so ask them


theres only 2 breds of real lobsters look it up one is from north america and one is from south america the 3rd is from aussie look it up if you dont belive me its called sales tacktics bro
[/quote]

Exactly!








just like how they call some catfish and some barbs sharks. Altho there is no such thing as a full on Freshwater shark. Its simply a common name to make something more marketable. 
What sounds better?
redline barb
or 
rose line shark
exact same fish.

Blue Crayfish 
or 
Blue lobster

all sales tactics based on commonly misplaced yet widely accepted names.
[/quote]

i assume this also coinsides with claims of freshwater eels


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

stitchgrip said:


> go to the website it claims they are real lobsters not crayfish and its from a sponser on this site so ask them


theres only 2 breds of real lobsters look it up one is from north america and one is from south america the 3rd is from aussie look it up if you dont belive me its called sales tacktics bro
[/quote]

Exactly!








just like how they call some catfish and some barbs sharks. Altho there is no such thing as a full on Freshwater shark. Its simply a common name to make something more marketable. 
What sounds better?
redline barb
or 
rose line shark
exact same fish.

Blue Crayfish 
or 
Blue lobster

all sales tactics based on commonly misplaced yet widely accepted names.
[/quote]

i assume this also coinsides with claims of freshwater eels
[/quote]

Considering that Mastacembelidae and Electrophoridae are not part of the order Anguilliformes, you would be correct in saying that.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> go to the website it claims they are real lobsters not crayfish and its from a sponser on this site so ask them


theres only 2 breds of real lobsters look it up one is from north america and one is from south america the 3rd is from aussie look it up if you dont belive me its called sales tacktics bro
[/quote]

Exactly!








just like how they call some catfish and some barbs sharks. Altho there is no such thing as a full on Freshwater shark. Its simply a common name to make something more marketable. 
What sounds better?
redline barb
or 
rose line shark
exact same fish.

Blue Crayfish 
or 
Blue lobster

all sales tactics based on commonly misplaced yet widely accepted names.
[/quote]

i assume this also coinsides with claims of freshwater eels
[/quote]

Considering that Mastacembelidae and Electrophoridae are not part of the order Anguilliformes, you would be correct in saying that.
[/quote]

hahahahaha finally i was right about something







hahaha jk but i still think somebody sould talk to them about it. couldnt that illegal then


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

stitchgrip said:


> hahahahaha finally i was right about something
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the wording is very misleading. as we have stated there are no FW Lobsters. So the claim is out the dor. But again commonly accepted names are hard to change. So the usage of them by a retailer wouldn't be considered wrong except for those that are picky about classification.
At any rate wether its a lobster or a crayfish shouldnt stop anyone from getting and enjoying that as a pet. As in the whole scheme of thigns it really makes little difference.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

so do these stay blue forever? or do they change back to their natural red color when they molt their shell?


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

The blue is their natural color not red and they will not change to red when they molt.


----------



## Andrew120 (Nov 8, 2006)

its a crayfish, and tho not as common as many others, is far from '1 in a million'

Procambarus alleni - is what it is


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

I think its just a chipmunk.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

wrong its a duck billed phlatapus (im sure the spelling on that is off)


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Not sure if anyone posted this because i didnt read all of the posts, But the seller on ebay only has sold 2 items, And to me that isnt who i would want to buy from until he gets to like 100 with great feedback. He could of sold 2 to his friends on ebay and they could of posted great feedback. Im not sure about this sale.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

a blue crawdad is a blue crawdad and a blue rare atlantic lobster is still a blue rare lobster and when in th next 3-4 years i come across one ill be shure to make it a salt water pet untillll then you keep countinting your crayfish as rare,,, ha somthin 100 outa 1000 compaird to somthin 10 to 1000 but when i come across a pure blue mutatnt ill be putin the price tag on it,,,some salt water boys better be forkin up the doe to have theeeee most rareest lobester in the world{a wild caught blue shelled atlantic lobster} only nature cant do this not a lab.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

cueball said:


> a blue crawdad is a blue crawdad and a blue rare atlantic lobster is still a blue rare lobster and when in th next 3-4 years i come across one ill be shure to make it a salt water pet untillll then you keep countinting your crayfish as rare,,, ha somthin 100 outa 1000 compaird to somthin 10 to 1000 but when i come across a pure blue mutatnt ill be putin the price tag on it,,,some salt water boys better be forkin up the doe to have theeeee most rareest lobester in the world{a wild caught blue shelled atlantic lobster} only nature cant do this not a lab.


WHy are you still on the site...shouldnt you be finding a blue lobster


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

Humper said:


> a blue crawdad is a blue crawdad and a blue rare atlantic lobster is still a blue rare lobster and when in th next 3-4 years i come across one ill be shure to make it a salt water pet untillll then you keep countinting your crayfish as rare,,, ha somthin 100 outa 1000 compaird to somthin 10 to 1000 but when i come across a pure blue mutatnt ill be putin the price tag on it,,,some salt water boys better be forkin up the doe to have theeeee most rareest lobester in the world{a wild caught blue shelled atlantic lobster} only nature cant do this not a lab.


WHy are you still on the site...shouldnt you be finding a blue lobster








[/quote]















yeah


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

8 more days my friend,,,,, gotta catch some zzzz for now.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Ill have to wait for pictures


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

time well tell mo ferrr


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

if they are the most rare one in the world what makes you think you have any more of a chance to catch one than anyone else


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

stitchgrip said:


> if they are the most rare one in the world what makes you think you have any more of a chance to catch one than anyone else


Cause thats his job


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

hahahahaha ya


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

um even gonna go the extra way to buy a blue homard..lobster slang in french in our area,,lol even if i dont catch a blue boy this winter,,,,,,,,all in the name of p fury ,,lol i should make a poll to see what coin i could rack up ?????only somthin pure saltwater keepers could realy injoy,,dam i cant wait till lobstering ,,,,,,,,novascotia rocks we only got grade 9 schooling but we got the coolest jobs ever bet you cant do our crap in collage,,lol studdy new or differant saltwater fish get payed $1000 a week doing it,,hell ya ,,



stitchgrip said:


> if they are the most rare one in the world what makes you think you have any more of a chance to catch one than anyone else


little thang called lobster cap. of the world helps bro.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

well apparently if its the most rare in the world wouldnt there be a ban on catching it wild and wouldnt it be hard to track


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

l;obster talk it makes me drowl aswome topic humper


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

if you owned a salt water tank what would you pay for a rare blue atlantic lobster????

if the price is right i might just sell him as fast as i catch him,,,,,,, any bids? dont make me go on ebay,,,,,


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

if you sift through bout 1000 lobsters a day for 3 weeks your shure to find a freak in the bunch,,, but ya in our province and also all on canada yes if its got a 4 inch back its good for scale ,, witch means its good to sell to market or do what ever you want to . i find this cool my job is a vidle link to the pet trade that only a fisherman can give you the hook up kinda like a rhom fisherman in south american can do to the piranha trade


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

cueball said:


> l;obster talk it makes me drowl aswome topic humper


Glad to help


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)




----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Andrew120 said:


> its a crayfish, and tho not as common as many others, is far from '1 in a million'
> 
> Procambarus alleni - is what it is


which one are you referring to?


----------



## linds (Jul 11, 2004)

stitchgrip said:


> wrong its a duck billed phlatapus (im sure the spelling on that is off)


The duckbilled platapus has feet like a duck but its fury!


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Check out the discovery channel...lobster fishing special


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Kain said:


> its a crayfish, and tho not as common as many others, is far from '1 in a million'
> 
> Procambarus alleni - is what it is


which one are you referring to?








[/quote]

I was wondering that myself. The Blue Lobster to which this thread originally referred was not _P. alleni_, but an actual marine decapod.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

look guys give me a spray can and 5min. with a $10 Lobster and see how much you can get for a graffiti taged lobster on ebay hahaha

j/k cool lobsters


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Another 1 in a million blue lobster

http://cgi.ebay.com/Live-Maine-blue-lobste...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

i want to know who netted the 2 million lobsters to get 2 "1 in a million blue lobsters" hahaha


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

cueball said:


> All the lobster ive caught was black (north sea).... then red jummmmm...


 ive never seen a lobbie that black,, what breed would you call it??? not atlantic right?









[/quote]

the name is Homarus vulgaris. caught in the North Sea out the coast of Norway.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Humper said:


> i want to know who netted the 2 million lobsters to get 2 "1 in a million blue lobsters" hahaha


ha good question ,, and i think i traped a million bout 2 years ago,,,and still i dont own a blue boy...$1000 bucks you got to be kiding my man thats the uglyest blue lobster ive ever seen ,,thats the diluted blue look ,, um lookin for ocean blue them are the hansome ones,,


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

It was on last night for about half an hour. Just saw it when flipping through channels. Pretty cool show


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

lets get some prices at the super market on lobsters,,,, how much you fellaz paying for table lobsters?
there $4.5 right now


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

How much do you think a blue saltwater lobster is worth?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

what breed is this? i just came across it in the gallery?? could this be the aussie lobster i here about?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i have a baby blue, hes so cute and so mean


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

mylesc99 said:


> How much do you think a blue saltwater lobster is worth?


Keep an eye on those auctions and see.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

for some reason I still really like the spiney blue lobsters at the lfs. They're only 15-20 bux each but very attractive animals.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> for some reason I still really like the spiney blue lobsters at the lfs. They're only 15-20 bux each but very attractive animals.


i think i just got a stiffy lookin at the lobster,,,, ware can i get one and thay are fresh water right??


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

cueball said:


> for some reason I still really like the spiney blue lobsters at the lfs. They're only 15-20 bux each but very attractive animals.


i think i just got a stiffy lookin at the lobster,,,, ware can i get one and thay are fresh water right??
[/quote]
nope...they're salt unfortunately


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Oh but those are SO FUN! Mine would come and beg for food by going to my hand and rapidly vibrating. He loved to be hand fed.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Here's my little guy (purple lobster). He's only 1 1/2". He lives by himself in a 2 1/2g, very agressive.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> Here's my little guy (purple lobster). He's only 1 1/2". He lives by himself in a 2 1/2g, very agressive.


purple lobsters are really cool. I used to always see them on the wholesaler's list but never ordered one. Any idea how big they get?


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

i wonder how good he would taste.... some garlic butter and him ...mmmmmmmmmm good


----------

